# Best Frozen Diet Meals



## Smiles21400 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello, Everyone
I'm New to the community, I wanted to stop in and say hello and get some advice from a trusted source. I'm looking into improving my health this new year and figured I would start with portion control. I want the meals to be low fat, low carb, and low sodium due to my current health conditions. Please help me out family. I also do not want to sacrifice flavor. Is there such a thing out in the food market????


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 10, 2010)

Smiles21400 said:


> Hello, Everyone
> I'm New to the community, I wanted to stop in and say hello and get some advice from a trusted source. I'm looking into improving my health this new year and figured I would start with portion control. I want the meals to be low fat, low carb, and low sodium due to my current health conditions. Please help me out family. I also do not want to sacrifice flavor. Is there such a thing out in the food market????



You might want to read this:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36368


----------



## Smiles21400 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> You might want to read this:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36368



Hey, Sandie
I'm not trying to diet, perhaps this was misunderstood. I'm just trying to eat healthier due to my medical conditions(Low carbs due to diabetes,portion control due to diabetes-i need to balance out the meal intake over the day-5small meals to help with insulin resistance,low sodium due to hypertension).I'm a SSBBW Queen and I a very Happy this way,but my health is pushing me to take a closer look at my food intake. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Smiles. I've only bought these dinners on sale because their regular $5+ price is too high otherwise, but I thought the taste was great and I like that they use whole grains. I've tried the salmon and turkey varieties and both were very good. I found them at a whole foods-type grocery store.

Link to the other varieties.

.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 11, 2010)

Rainy, those look really good. I'll have to see if I can find them up here (doubtful, but you never know...) I'm always looking for healthy things I can heat up at work that aren't full of chemicals and "white foods".


----------



## Angel (Jan 11, 2010)

Smiles21400 said:


> I'm just trying to eat healthier due to my medical conditions(Low carbs due to diabetes,portion control due to diabetes-i need to balance out the meal intake over the day-5small meals to help with insulin resistance,low sodium due to hypertension).



I think Healthy Choice might be a place to start. They have both dinners and smaller entrees. They also make canned soups. I think I've even seen breakfast meals. 

I know of a couple people who basically lived on the Healthy Choice dinners after being told they had diabetes. I've tried some of the dinners and they were good. Adding a nice sized salad made the portion sizes satisfying enough.


----------



## Smiles21400 (Jan 11, 2010)

rainyday said:


> Hi Smiles. I've only bought these dinners on sale because their regular $5+ price is too high otherwise, but I thought the taste was great and I like that they use whole grains. I've tried the salmon and turkey varieties and both were very good. I found them at a whole foods-type grocery store.
> 
> Link to the other varieties.
> 
> .



RainyDay You made my Day with the pics of these meals(WOW), Thanks a Bunch. I will be trying these out. Thank you too Angel for your advice. I will certainly try this line of products-I've even seen cold cuts in Healthy Choice,they do seem to offer a variety of selections. i will see if they taste Good soon and will let everyone know.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 12, 2010)

Rainy, those meals look really good. I've never seen them around here. I don't often get to Whole Foods, but I'll have to get there soon and hope to find those meals there.

Smiles, the common frozen diet meals (e.g., Healthy Choice, Lean Cuisine, Weight Watchers) are portion-controlled (what, who needs more than two bites of chicken?! ) and low-fat, they're usually low in protein and high in sodium and carbohydrates. Amy's makes all-natural vegetarian and vegan frozen and canned foods with lower sodium, but they are usually low in protein. Most prepared and processed foods are bursting with sodium. 

I'm not much for cooking myself, but the truth of the matter is that making your own food (if you can) is usually the best way to ensure you meet your nutritional needs.


----------

